# Bad chatroulette experience....



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

Went on the website with my mum for a laugh and then she told me to take over and it went onto a chick...

A guy then said do you like the chicken? Do you like the snake too?

Instantly I was like no no don't do that!..

And he said show me your boobs or the chick gets it. The python was cm's away so I told him to move the chick and I would...but before I could do anything he let the python get the chicken and was saying I could still save it it is still alive..

So I said it would be cruel to let it live no and he said bye and i left...now I feel physically sick and wish I just flashed before telling him to move the chick =( I think I made the wrong choice....

I said you would have fed it the chick anyway...and he said yes but now I feel so guilty and sick =(


Some people are just...there are no words for them..


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Was it still alive?


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

oh that's a really old video off of youtube don't fall for that was the chick and snake on a table if so yeh that video has been on youtube for yonks years. now everybody has stole it to get chicks to flash. so don't worry that chick died years ago.


----------



## mr.paul.c (May 4, 2010)

its very easy to inject video's into a webcam stream, as the person above me has said, its more than likely a video that is years old, used by pervs of all ages that are so desperate to see a bit of flesh, they have to resort to guilt tripping on chatroulette


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

The chick was still alive..but I asked him to prove it was live and he put his fingers in front of the webcam...can you still put your fingers infront of a webcam and it appear on the imported video?


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

and yes the chick was on a table..i just looked on youtube and its the same video..thanks for making me feel loads better...what a jerk..


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Your best bet is to avoid chat roulette - it's dodgy as hell and pretty much dominated by pervs.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

its a gif









never mind already stated


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I've had that one on Chatroulette..

There are loads of people passing videos up as livefeed. Still a horrid video though 

Here we go;


----------

